# Gas fireplace regulator



## Meyervienna (Oct 23, 2016)

I have had gas fireplaces for 16 years in this house.  A year ago my ventless fireplace started to be unable to lower the intensity.  I replaced it with a vented unit.  The day after replacement, the new unit started making loud whishing sound, even when turned off.  The only way to turn off the whishing sound was to have the fire on full strength, or turn off the gas.  My appliance contractor installed a very expensive regulator and that solved the problem.   

This year the regulator had to be replaced as it is leaking gas.  (The gas company also replaced my outside meter and checked the outside regulator. ) Unfortunately, when my appliance repairman came he just removed the fireplace regulator and said I don't need it.   The next day, once again, I started hearing the loud whishing sound.  And I do mean very loud.  So I have turned off the gas and am waiting for the appliance repairman to come back, hopefully with a regulator.

Has anyone else had this problem?  Could it be fluctuating gas pressure even though there is a regulator outside on the main line?  My gas furnace has its own regulator so it is not affected.


----------



## frodo (Oct 23, 2016)

Meyervienna said:


> I have had gas fireplaces for 16 years in this house.  A year ago my ventless fireplace started to be unable to lower the intensity.  I replaced it with a vented unit.  The day after replacement, the new unit started making loud whishing sound, even when turned  off .  The only way to turn off the whishing sound was to have the fire on full strength, or turn off the gas.  My appliance contractor installed a very expensive regulator and that solved the problem.
> 
> This year the regulator had to be replaced as it is leaking gas.  (The gas company also replaced my outside meter and checked the outside regulator. ) Unfortunately, when my appliance repairman came he just removed the fireplace regulator and said I don't need it.   The next day, once again, I started hearing the loud whishing sound.  And I do mean very loud.  So I have turned off the gas and am waiting for the appliance repairman to come back, hopefully with a regulator.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?  Could it be fluctuating gas pressure even though there is a regulator outside on the main line?  My gas furnace has its own regulator so it is not affected.



with the valve off,it is not a gas issue,  it sounds like maybe it is a damper issue
look in the fire box..straight above your head...is there a handle and door?

look for your operating instructions, or call the fireplace co. to learn how your damper operates


----------



## Meyervienna (Oct 24, 2016)

I guess I wasn't clear.....I have no whishing sounds if the gas is turned off, or if the fireplace flame is turned on high.   If I have the gas valve leading to the fireplace turned on so gas goes to the fireplace, then there is the sound even if the actual fireplace is turned off with the remote.  It definitely is related to the gas line.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2016)

Does your unit have a pilot light.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 25, 2016)

First question; did the appliance guy take the regulator with him when he left?? It was yours. Have him come back over and put it on as he should never have removed it in the first place. This should be a no-charge visit since he is rectifying a problem that he caused. Talk to his boss, if he has one.


----------



## frodo (Oct 25, 2016)

Is your gas natural or propane ?

I suspect,   that you have natural gas and your unit  is set up for Propane.

A propane log lighter needs a regulator, yours had one,

the plumber knew you did not need it so he removed it from the unit

BUT, if this is true. He failed to install the correct orifice 


this is just a guess,  only way to find out is to remove the burner and look at the number on the orifice


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 26, 2016)

Not sure where you'll find the exact cause but you know where to look- it has to be something to do with the changes made when the problem began. Either something was done wrong or something incompatible was used and AFAIK no gas appliances are incompatible regards the gas system though venting and air supply requirements vary.

Phil


----------

